# Flea meds for dogs



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What is a good OTC flea med for dogs I can get at TSC?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

K-9 advantix II
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/k9-advantix-ii-small-dog-green-pack-of-4


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> K-9 advantix II
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/k9-advantix-ii-small-dog-green-pack-of-4


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I tried every thing TSC had and nothing there worked. I finally got frontline and did the trick. There’s supposed to be a pill out that you can get from a vets office, no RX that everyone is raving about but I’m not sure if it’s because it works so good or that it’s not a chemical you put on the dogs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Supposedly the topical isn't working this year.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I got a seresto collar for one of my dogs and got the rest Spectra medallions that hang on thier collars. So far I have been pleased with them. The seresto collar is good for 8 months and the medallions are good for 4. I ordered them from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Durvet-Spect...pID=619WXdTVkgL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------

